# Help deciding on a camera and lens



## kalin0121 (Jan 11, 2012)

I love photography and have been thinking of purchasing a DLSR for over a year now. I didn't realize how difficult it would be on my budget. First I couldn't decide between Nikon or canon. I have decided on canon unless anyone has advise on why I should go with Nikon. Now I'm trying to decide between the EOS T3i or the EOS T2i? Should I purchase one that comes as a kit or body only? What lenses are best? I like to photograph kids, animals, landscape, and some macro like small insects and stuff. What are the best generic lenses? 
My budget is no more than $1000
Thanks for any help you can give!!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

Not a whole lot of difference between entry level Nikons and entry level Canons.  
Probably, the best thing to do is just to buy the kit with whatever 'kit' lens is comes with.  They aren't the best lenses, but they are still a good match for the camera and a good starting point that won't cost you an arm and a leg.

After you use the camera & lens for a while, you'll have a much better idea if you want or need something else or something different.


----------



## kalin0121 (Jan 11, 2012)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Not a whole lot of difference between entry level Nikons and entry level Canons.
> Probably, the best thing to do is just to buy the kit with whatever 'kit' lens is comes with.  They aren't the best lenses, but they are still a good match for the camera and a good starting point that won't cost you an arm and a leg.
> ...



Thank you! Do you know what the best generic lens brand is?


----------



## flatflip (Jan 11, 2012)

kalin0121 said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The best generic lens brands are Sigma and Tamron but like Mike was saying, get the kit lens that comes with the Canon or Nikon. You will love it. They are not real expensive. Usually less than $200, sometimes only $100 purchased with the body as a kit. It will be a respective Canon or Nikon lens. It will have very good image quality. It might just be all you'll ever need. A lot of advice here at TPF is pro advice from pro's. They like the best stuff, the expensive stuff.


----------



## kalin0121 (Jan 11, 2012)

Nikon D5100 vs canon EOS T3i?


----------



## kalin0121 (Jan 11, 2012)

flatflip said:
			
		

> The best generic lens brands are Sigma and Tamron but like Mike was saying, get the kit lens that comes with the Canon or Nikon. You will love it. They are not real expensive. Usually less than $200, sometimes only $100 purchased with the body as a kit. It will be a respective Canon or Nikon lens. It will have very good image quality. It might just be all you'll ever need. A lot of advice here at TPF is pro advice from pro's. They like the best stuff, the expensive stuff.



Thanks great advise!


----------



## boofoo502 (Jan 12, 2012)

Start with the kit lens see what you really shot the most. Between the 2 I personally like the Nikon specs more but not the handling just don't fit me like the canon's do.


----------



## dennisgg (Jan 12, 2012)

I am a Canon user and one of the things with the entry level Nikon's is you don't have a focus motor in the body so you have less choice of lenses if you are looking at older lenses nor do they meter through the lens like the higher end Nikons.  While all the Canons do both of these.  Also the Canon mount allows for adapting most 35mm and quite a few medium format lenses.  This can open a whole different world for you.  I love using older lenses, granted you have to manual focus them and stop down to meter, but I have some beautiful lenses that I can't afford their modern equivalents.  Also the Nikon lenses are more expensive than the Canon equivalents.  Other than this - whichever you are more comfortable with.  Just my opinion.


----------



## kalin0121 (Jan 14, 2012)

dennisgg said:
			
		

> I am a Canon user and one of the things with the entry level Nikon's is you don't have a focus motor in the body so you have less choice of lenses if you are looking at older lenses nor do they meter through the lens like the higher end Nikons.  While all the Canons do both of these.  Also the Canon mount allows for adapting most 35mm and quite a few medium format lenses.  This can open a whole different world for you.  I love using older lenses, granted you have to manual focus them and stop down to meter, but I have some beautiful lenses that I can't afford their modern equivalents.  Also the Nikon lenses are more expensive than the Canon equivalents.  Other than this - whichever you are more comfortable with.  Just my opinion.



Thanks! Do you know if old 35mm minolta lens can be adapted to fit a canon?


----------



## Beast95 (Jan 14, 2012)

Honestly, you can get just about anything to fit a Canon. Even nikon! (Yes, there is a $200 adapter to fit Nikon lenses on a Canon! I doubt you'll ever need it anyways but, well, it's there) I highly reccomend Canon, but I am a little biased, because everyone in my family shoots Canon. Also, if you don't mind getting a lightly used camera, you could probably find a reeeally nice camera on eBay dirt cheap. I bought my 20D on eBay for like $250... Almost brand new. Got 2 decent lenses pretty cheap too. Honestly, I suggest you do what I did; get a 20D-40D on eBay for under $400, and have enough money leftover to get a couple nice lenses and a good flash!

Note: my 20D doesn't have a lot of features of newer cameras (its almost 8 years old!) But honestly, they aren't necessary for good pictures. This thing works great, its reliable, and it gets good pictures. You don't need any of the "fluff" that newer cameras have like video and other such nonsense (chances are, you'll hardly use it)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Hampster (Jan 14, 2012)

The T2i is on sale at Amazon with the 18-55 IS lens for $615. I just got mine. There are better lenses available but the kit lens is a good starter. That's why it's the kit lens! The T3i is @100$ more and the only diff is the swivel screen. How often do you plan to use live view shooting? Most never do it. That's p&S stuff. Plus the swivel seems like it might be the first piece to break on the 3.


----------



## kalin0121 (Jan 14, 2012)

Beast95 said:
			
		

> Honestly, you can get just about anything to fit a Canon.
> You don't need any of the "fluff" that newer cameras have like video and other such nonsense (chances are, you'll hardly use it)
> Best of luck to you!



Do you know what i would need to adapt old minolta lenses to a canon? 
Thanks!


----------



## kalin0121 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the advise! Im leaning towards canon because of the feel. The Nikon feels heavier in front (I guess because of the Nikon lens being heavier than canon lenses). 

Now I'm trying to decide on:
Canon EOS T3i or T1i?
I left out the T2i because there is only about a $100 price difference between it and the T3i. However there is a significant price difference between the T1i and the T3i. I'm not much into video but like the option. Is it worth it to go ahead and go with the T3i or should I go with the T1i and use the money saved on a new lens due to my budget ($1000)?


----------



## kalin0121 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hampster said:
			
		

> Plus the swivel seems like it might be the first piece to break on the 3.



I also thought the same thing about the swivel screen. Seems like one wrong move and you end up with a broken or wobbly screen.


----------



## amj (Jan 15, 2012)

I would suggest to go for T3i against T1i. I use articulate screen often when you are taking shots in a crowded event at an angle. However, agree it would be prone to damage, but to think of that, one can be careless enough to drop the camera too.....
Would feel to choose the most recent piece among the given budget & technology as you will not be swapping the bodies frequently.
Enjoy your shots.. Canon over Nikon in this segment is definitely a Yes....


----------



## Chann (Jan 15, 2012)

kalin0121 said:
			
		

> I also thought the same thing about the swivel screen. Seems like one wrong move and you end up with a broken or wobbly screen.



I have a 60d which also has a swivel screen.  I seldom use it pulled out but it has a quality built hinge that feels robust. Of course if it is mishandled, it could be damaged.  My favorite part of having a swivel screen is that I can close it with the glass screen facing the camera which protects it while carrying or when its in my soft bag. 

The T3i has quite a few upgrades over the T1i.  

I have always found that if you are buying something which you will not be replacing for a long time, then go with an upper model. If you can easily afford upgrading later then get the T1i now for learning and use it to decide which features are important to you.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 15, 2012)

The sensors in the T2i and the T3i are the same. Image quality and abilites will be exactly the same. The biggest difference in the T3i is the articulating screen. IMO-that is a recipe for a disaster, but a lot of entry level shooters and possibly video shooters really like them. The t3i has some options for reduced resolution shooting that the T2i doesn't have-which is kind of silly if you ask me. Why buy a high quality camera to reduce the quality of the image you capture? Doesn't make sense. I believe there are a couple of abilities with video that are slightly different too. So, you can save a few bucks by going with the T2i if the few differences aren't MUST NEEDS for you.
Once you move to a DSLR the screen is NOT good for taking images and focusing. You will really need to use the viewfinder (which isn't even present on most point and shoot cameras anymore) to get the best images. So, the screen being a NEED? probably not for most people.
Review on the T3i from CNet 'Choosing between the T3i, T2i, 60D and 7D' - Canon EOS Rebel T3i (with 18-55mm IS II lens) user review and rating - CNET Reviews

Buy the kit lens and if you have the budget to cover it add in the 50mm f/1.8 and here's why: The kit lens is a great entry level lens and has pretty decent quality for a consumer lens, but the widest aperture changes as you use the zoom on it. If you are using manual or learning to use manual that changes your settings if you move the zoom at all. The 50mm isn't a zoom and it doesn't change it's aperture on you unless you change it. That makes it a bit easier to use while you are learning about the exposure triangle.
It is also f/1.8 which is almost two stops more light than 3.5 and 3 stops more light than 5.6. What does that mean? You can shoot in MUCH MUCH less light with it than you can with the kit lens. That's a big deal inside during the winter when you are learning. 
It's also a prime lens-no zoom. Primes are the sharpest lenses on the market. It'll give you a good taste for a sharp, prime lens.
It's cheap as hell for it's abilities. I think it's the cheapest lens in the canon line up right now and for a fast (f/1.8) sharp prime it's worth it's price twice over. 

Then add the book Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson
After that add a decent camera bag that will allow you to keep it all safely stored in one place. 


ENJOY!


----------



## iresq (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm sure it happens but have you ever read about it happening?  The T3i and 60d are very popular.  I would think that you would see posts labeled 'Crap, broke my articulating screen' once in a while.  I don't worry about mine and you can turn the screen around for ultimate protection.

This is not a tree in the forest type response.  I am sure that someone has broken this screen lust as I am sure someone has broken a fixed screen.


----------



## Chann (Jan 15, 2012)

I also wanted to mention that one of my favorite features of my 60d is the wireless slave flash. I use it with my 430 EX flash often. Canon added this feature to the new T3i.  

I recommend picking up a flash. The 430 EX II is great. You can save about $50 with the 320 EX flash. It has a modeling/video light and can be used as a wireless shutter trigger.


----------



## amj (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree with Chann. Go with the latest of the models for a long time in use ahead. Keep building your collection of good lenses, tripod, flash & a adequate bag.


----------

